# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Herstel sterilisatie vrouw

## sjakkiesjaak

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik ben een vrouw van bijna 43 jaar ben sinds mijn 30ste gesteriliseerd maar wil het dolgraag ongedaan laten maken.

Volgens het ziekenhuis in Oldenzaal heb ik niet genoeg hormonen maar ik ben van mening dat ze dit zeggen omdat ik hun leeftijd heb bereikt.

Ik heb sinds 4 jaar een nieuwe relatie en wij zouden graag samen een kindje willen maar ik weet niet waar ik naar toe kan.

Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen ..... ook al zou ik maar 1 % hebben met kans van slagen doe ik het nog.

wie o wie

Groetjes 
Jacqueline

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Om een sterillisatie ongedaan te maken, ligt het er ook nog aan HOE ze je hebben gesterelliseerd. Als ze bij jou de eileiders hebben dichtgebrand, dan kan dat tuurlijk ook wel ongedaan gemaakt worden, maar de kans op een zwangerschap is bijzonder klein tegenover een andere vorm van sterillisatie. Maar wat is nou precies je vraag?? Je vraagt of er iemand is die je kan helpen, maar hoe bedoel je dat? Wil jou gyneacoloog jou sterrellisatie niet ongedaan maken en ben je opzoek naar een andere arts of....?????
Wat betreft te weinig hormonen, ik neem aan dat jou arts daarmee bedoeld de kans op een zwangerschap?? Als dat zo is dan moet ik hem daar wel een beetje gelijk in geven. 
Er is geen leeftijdsgrens dat je ineens niet meer vruchtbaar bent ofzo, maar naarmate je ouder wordt, wordt je steeds iets minder vruchtbaar. Zo ben je op 35-jarige leeftijd gemiddeld 50 procent minder vruchtbaar dan op 20-jarige leeftijd. En tegen de tijd dat je 40 jaar bent, ben je al 90 procent minder vruchtbaar dan een 20-jarige. Dus de kans dat je op de 43-ste zwanger wordt is 25 procent. Het kan dus nog wel hoewel de vraag blijft of dit verstandig is tuurlijk. Aan de andere kant snap ik ook wel heel goed dat je graag een kindje wilt van je huidige partner.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## sjakkiesjaak

Hi,


Ze hebben mij niet definitief gesteriliseerd maar er zitten ringetjes om, in principe kunnen ze het ongedaan maken alleen ik zit vast aan een leeftijdgrens en ze willen het in oldenzaal niet doen. Hij zegt dat ik pertinent geen kinderen meer kan krijgen en dat zien ze in een bloedonderzoek. bepaalde percentage's die je moet hebben. Maar ik wil het toch laten doen maar ik weet niet waar ik terecht kan. Ik wil het er toch op wagen ook al scoor ik dan niet maar dan weet ik zeker dat ik er alles aan gedaan heb om toch nog iets te kunnen. Dat is beter als het niet doen en in onzekerheid blijven zitten.

Niet geschoten is toch altijd mis. Ook al zou ik maar 1% kans hebben wil ik het toch doen.

Maar waar en hoe.

Moet ik dan weer naar de huisarts toe en gewoon zeggen dat ik het ongedaan wil laten maken.

alvast bedankt voor de moeite om te reageren dat is in ieder geval al iets.






> Hoi hoi,
> 
> Om een sterillisatie ongedaan te maken, ligt het er ook nog aan HOE ze je hebben gesterelliseerd. Als ze bij jou de eileiders hebben dichtgebrand, dan kan dat tuurlijk ook wel ongedaan gemaakt worden, maar de kans op een zwangerschap is bijzonder klein tegenover een andere vorm van sterillisatie. Maar wat is nou precies je vraag?? Je vraagt of er iemand is die je kan helpen, maar hoe bedoel je dat? Wil jou gyneacoloog jou sterrellisatie niet ongedaan maken en ben je opzoek naar een andere arts of....?????
> Wat betreft te weinig hormonen, ik neem aan dat jou arts daarmee bedoeld de kans op een zwangerschap?? Als dat zo is dan moet ik hem daar wel een beetje gelijk in geven. 
> Er is geen leeftijdsgrens dat je ineens niet meer vruchtbaar bent ofzo, maar naarmate je ouder wordt, wordt je steeds iets minder vruchtbaar. Zo ben je op 35-jarige leeftijd gemiddeld 50 procent minder vruchtbaar dan op 20-jarige leeftijd. En tegen de tijd dat je 40 jaar bent, ben je al 90 procent minder vruchtbaar dan een 20-jarige. Dus de kans dat je op de 43-ste zwanger wordt is 25 procent. Het kan dus nog wel hoewel de vraag blijft of dit verstandig is tuurlijk. Aan de andere kant snap ik ook wel heel goed dat je graag een kindje wilt van je huidige partner.
> 
> liefs
> Déylanna

----------


## Gozer1987

succes, ik hoop dat het je lukt!

----------


## Lily70

Hallo,

Vraag een verwijsbrief aan je huisarts voor het Maxima Medisch centrum in Veldhoven.
Zij zijn gespecialiseerd in het ongedaan maken van sterilisatie's. Ik had klemmetjes en die zijn in juni '09 verwijderd. Ik ben 39 jaar. Sta erop dat je die verwijzing krijgt. Als ze in Veldhoven ook negatief advies geven kun je er vanuit gaan dat het wel klopt. Je kan volgens mij op vrij korte termijn terecht, dus maak er werk van !!! Heel veel succes gewenst.

----------


## ohana

hallo,

Ik ben in februari eveneens 43 jaar geworden en heb op 15 maart ll mijn sterilisatie ongedaan laten maken. Bij mij waren de eileiders dichtgebrand. Technisch gezien is de operatie heel goed gelukt, maar we kunnen wel de klok niet terugdraaien. Binnen een maand mogen we proberen . . .

----------


## Lily70

Hoi,

Even een update en een hart onder de riem voor een aantal van ons.
In een vorig bericht heb ik aangegeven dat in Juni '09 mijn hersteloperatie heeft plaatsgevonden. Overigens ben ik geholpen in het MMC Veldhoven. Bij deze mag iedereen weten dat ik inmiddels 23 weken zwanger ben van een zoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ik wordt in mei 40, dus het kan wel. Hou de moed erin, en laat je niet zomaar weg dirigeren!!!


Groetjes Lilian.

----------


## ohana

Proficiat met je zwangerschap van je zoontje! Bedankt ook voor jouw berichtje met de hoop erin.

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Lilian,

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd!! Wat fijn dat je binnenkort een zoontje erbij krijgt!

----------


## brugge

hey,
ben een vrouw van net 42 jaar heb me 13 jaar laten steriliseren en heb net 2 ivf pogingen achter de rug met geen enkele bevruchting had te weinig eicellen eerst 3 dan 6 waarvan ik 5 ben verloren net voor de pick up nu gisteren kreeg ik te horen van gyn dat sterilisatie ongedaan maken (was met klemmetjes indertijd) meer resultaat zou geven hij zei 80 percent vollgende maand mag ik voor de eerste keer naar een andere gyn. voor gesprek wie heeft er ervaring mee .
ps voor de ivf waren mijn hormonen veel te laag maar staat nu terug goed 
word na de herstel operatie wel weer opgevolgd door fertiliteit 
... heeft er iemand al ervaring mee

dankjewel

----------


## ohana

hey,
Zoals je hierboven kan lezen, heb ik net mijn hersteloperatie gehad in Jette. Ik heb 5 ivf-pogingen gehad, met elke keer 3 tot 6 eicellen bij pick-up. Wel icsi gehad met telkens minstens 2 top-embryo's, maar telkens liep het fout bij de innesteling. 
Vermits ik ondertussen 43j ben geworden, kon ik mijn 6e ivf-poging niet meer doen (terugbetaling tot 43j).

----------


## nansh

> hallo,
> 
> Ik ben in februari eveneens 43 jaar geworden en heb op 15 maart ll mijn sterilisatie ongedaan laten maken. Bij mij waren de eileiders dichtgebrand. Technisch gezien is de operatie heel goed gelukt, maar we kunnen wel de klok niet terugdraaien. Binnen een maand mogen we proberen . . .


zou je me willen vertellen waar je die ingreep heb gedaan?

----------


## ohana

Mijn ingreep gebeurde in Jette.

----------


## nansh

als het niet teveel gevraagd is kan ik het adres en de naam van de arts krijgen? Want er zijn niet zoveel artsen die een 43 jarige vrouw willen opereren. Hopelijk kan je me verder helpen. Mijn dank is groot. Groetjes Nansh

----------


## ohana

Hallo,

De dokter die mijn ingreep uitvoerde, is dokter Tournay. Hij werkt in het universitair ziekenhuis in Brussel (Jette), Laarbeeklaan 101. Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt. 

liefs

----------


## reyhan

Hallo,

Ik ben ook en persoon die graag en ziekenhuis zoekt die het ongedaan kan maken, waar ze meer ervaring hebben, en graag wil ook weten wat de eigen kosten zijn? bij mij hadden ze verteld dat het rond de 8000/tot 10.000 kan lopen?
dat is te veel!.....wie heeft er meer ervaring hier mee?

Gr.

----------


## ohana

De kostprijs die je hier vermeld is in werkelijkheid veel lager. Daar moet je het echt niet voor laten.
liefs

----------


## marjon76

Hallo Iedereen,

Ik ben 3 jaar geleden gesterrilisteerd door middel van klemmen.
Ik zou dit graag ongedaan willen laten maken,maar mn zorgverzekeraar vergoed dit niet.
Wie weet wat de kosten zijn van dit herstel operatie en waar je t kunt laten doen.
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee.

Alvast bedankt

Grjes M

----------


## jacqueline12

Hallo iedereen,

Ik ben 5 jaar geleden gesteriliseerd door middel van klemmen.
Ik zou dit heel graag ongedaan willen laten maken,mijn zorgverzekeraar vgz vergoed dit niet.
Wie weet wat de kosten ongeveer zijn van een herstel operatie en of ik zelf mag kiezen waar ik dit wil laten doen.
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## ikke64

Ik vind het niet zo gek dat er weinig artsen zijn die deze ingreep willen doen. Het is een redelijk zware ingreep.de kans op herstel is klein. De kans op zwangerschap nog kleiner. En dan zijn er natuurlijk nog alles risico's voor de vrucht. Ik noem alleen de sterk vergrote kans op down. FF tellen. Nu 43. Operatie 44. Zwanger hopelijk 46. Geboorte 47. 60 als het kind in de puberteit is. Nee, ik kan me die wens persoonlijk niet voorstellen. Eigenlijk is die voor mijn gevoel wat egoïstisch..... Sorrie....

----------

